# Olympus underwater moss pics



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

so much lovely moss...

the nice pics make them all the more enticing.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I always wondered how well those cameras worked and I think it did a great job, I want a small camera to carry around all the time.

Which model do you have?


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

150EH said:


> I always wondered how well those cameras worked and I think it did a great job, I want a small camera to carry around all the time.
> 
> Which model do you have?



its the 8010

water proof to 33ft, 14 mp
taking underwater movies is a hoot 
works great


----------



## Aquachic (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice! I love the underwater pics.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

This would be real cool taking pictures of salmon holding in a boulder hole while moving up river. I remember as a teenager holding onto a large rock and walking down into the river with a mask and watching those huge salmon and steel head holding station just feet in front of me. Could have touched 'em if I didn't have to hold that ballast rock LOL.


----------

